# ZFS striped mirror vs raidz



## miks (Jul 11, 2010)

Let assume I have 6 hdd.
If speed is priority, which ZFS pool configuration you can suggest for performance?
Does striped mirror (aka RAID10 in non-zfs world) will be faster than raidz or raidz2?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2010)

miks said:
			
		

> Does striped mirror (aka RAID10 in non-zfs world) will be faster than raidz or raidz2?


Yes.

Speed wise RAID0 is the fastest. If you want to get the maximum speed put the disks on separate controllers.


----------



## miks (Jul 11, 2010)

How much will differ ZFS striped mirror with 4 and with 6 drives?


----------



## phoenix (Jul 11, 2010)

The more vdevs in a pool, the better the overall performance.

IOW, one mirror vdev will be ok.  Two mirror vdevs will be faster. And three mirror vdevs will be even faster still.

Regardless of the RAID technology used (software, hardware, zfs, etc), you want your individual RAID arrays to be made up with the fewest drives possible.  And you want to add as many arrays as possible to the system, striped together (RAID60, RAID50, RAID10, etc).


----------

